
First Object Teleported from Earth to Orbit (500 km) by China - NicoJuicy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608252/first-object-teleported-from-earth-to-orbit/
======
ohazi
Oh FFS, who wrote this title? They used quantum teleportation to copy the
_state_ of a photon to another photon. No objects were teleported. Ugh.

~~~
gus_massa
Agree. Just a small comment/remark/nitpick: For theoretical reasons, the copy
must be a "destructive" copy, not a "photocopy".

------
igravious
This news has been submitted _31_ times (and those are only the ones that used
the word `teleport' in the submission title.) It has sparked near zero chit-
chat. People are excited enough to share it, but not excited enough to discuss
it.

As a community service, here are some of the links :)

 _Ground-to-satellite quantum teleportation_
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1707.00934](https://arxiv.org/abs/1707.00934)

 _MIT Technology Review_ [https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608252/first-
object-telep...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608252/first-object-
teleported-from-earth-to-orbit/)

 _Aunty Beeb_ [http://www.bbc.com/news/av/science-
environment-40573621/firs...](http://www.bbc.com/news/av/science-
environment-40573621/first-object-teleported-to-earth-s-orbit)

 _The Gizmodo_ [http://gizmodo.com/scientists-teleport-a-particle-
hundreds-o...](http://gizmodo.com/scientists-teleport-a-particle-hundreds-of-
miles-but-w-1796818859)

 _Fast Company_ [https://news.fastcompany.com/china-teleported-a-photon-
from-...](https://news.fastcompany.com/china-teleported-a-photon-from-the-
earth-to-outer-space-4043034)

 _Futurism_ [https://futurism.com/scientists-just-teleported-a-photon-
fro...](https://futurism.com/scientists-just-teleported-a-photon-from-earth-
to-orbit-for-the-first-time/)

 _The Grauniad_ [https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/jul/12/scotty-
can-y...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/jul/12/scotty-can-you-beam-
me-up-scientists-teleport-photons-300-miles-into-space)

Sites such as _The Mirror_ , _The Metro_ , and others are left as an exercise
for the reader. Gizmodo whines about my ad blocker.

